# News - Aion: PC Games vergibt 500 Beta-Keys zum Online-Rollenspiel



## SebastianThoeing (3. September 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694183


----------



## Angeldust (3. September 2009)

Hm schnell mal geklickt. Bin gespannt was das Spiel zu bieten hat


----------



## Hazard (3. September 2009)

Nein danke, selbst geschenkt will ich DAS nicht haben.


----------



## DarkItachi (3. September 2009)

scheint ein wenig zu dauern mit der Mail bis die ankommt...


----------



## Worrel (3. September 2009)

*AW:*



DarkItachi schrieb:


> scheint ein wenig zu dauern mit der Mail bis die ankommt...


   Hm, bei mir ging's recht fix.

Richtige EMail in deinem PCG Profil angegeben? 
In den EMail Spam Ordner geschaut?


----------



## baummonster (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Mja, so ca 10 Sekunden waren es schon


----------



## Tamarsaxe (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

got one, und danke schonmal an pcgames ^^


----------



## Tominator7 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ui ui. Auf das Spiel war ich schon länger gespannt. Da freu ich mich doch und schau mal rein.


----------



## DarkItachi (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

jo hab ich... aber bisher immer noch nix im postfach.. hm...


----------



## flat79 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

das ging ja fix...  nu der torrent ist lahm wie käse.

aber bei 60.000 peers... und nu 9.000 seeder, nun ja...


----------



## CrimeICE (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Danke PC Games, ich erwarte ja nicht so viel von Aion (war 3 Jahre WOW Spieler) 
Aber mal schauen was es so her gibt^^


----------



## DarkItachi (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

hab jetzt noch mal drauf geklickt mitn einem anderen browser.
jetzt hat es funktioniert...
naja immerhin


----------



## Vaun (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

hi zusammen, weiss wer wo ich den key eingeben muss? im ncsoft acc gehts net


----------



## CrimeICE (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Den Key musst du in deinem NCSoft Account eingeben, bei Seriennummer eingeben oder so.


----------



## kavoven (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Verbleibende Downloadzeit: 1y 5w...

o.O


----------



## Vaun (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

hab ich grad versucht aber geht nicht


----------



## Arcenia (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

manche keys scheinen nicht zu funktionieren 2 meiner Freunde können den Key nicht benutzen ;P


----------



## BeXX11 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

jawoll ich hab einen


----------



## DumboDy (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ab wann sind die Keys gültig???


----------



## Vaun (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

mein key geht auch nicht


----------



## DrProof (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Danke...
aber mein Key wird immer als ungültig ausgegeben.. in Firefox und IE


----------



## kavoven (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

"Mit dem Key, der Ihnen automatisch per E-Mail zugesandt wird, können Sie ab dem 6. September die Welt von Aion erkunden."

Vielleicht hängts damit zusammen?


----------



## noogood (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Bei mir funzt alles 1A...danke pcg


----------



## Valarius (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Danke Computec!
Nun hab ich auch einen !!!

Und hier geht das wenigstens richtig unkompliziert, Knopf drücken und man bekommt nen Key! NIcht wie bei anderen Gewinnspiel und wir informieren Sie wenn gewonnen und sowas...

YEEAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Helmlord (3. September 2009)

Vielen Dank pcgames, Ihr seid wirklich die einzigen, die die Keys so schnell und unkompliziert ausgeben.
Großes Lob


----------



## Mycrob (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist ganz einfach....

Zuerst einen Account auf dieser Seite erstellen:

https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/plaync_login.pl
(rechtes Kästchen)

Dann einloggen und auf "Seriennummerncode eingeben" klicken.

Code unbedingt kopieren (ich denke die Leertaste am ende wird gewertet) und dort einfügen.

Jetzt fragt er ob man für den Spieleaccount neue Daten haben möchte oder die gleichen wie bei diesem Account.

Alles gemacht, jetzt steht bei Typ: "Beta"

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## flat79 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

_Es ist soweit, die Verteilung der Codes für die offene Beta hat
begonnen und wir haben zahlreiche Partner, die uns dabei unterstützen.
Die Codes werden noch vor dem Beginn der offenen Beta (6. September)
verschickt. Beachtet jedoch, dass ihr euch vor dem Start der Server am
Sonntag noch nicht einloggen könnt, selbst wenn ihr euer Konto bereits
erstellt habt. Unter Umständen gibt es auch noch eine Fehlermeldung, da
bis zum Sonntag noch ein kleines Update aufgespielt wird. Kein Grund
zur Panik also, wenn es noch nicht klappen sollte._


----------



## DarkItachi (3. September 2009)

Helmlord schrieb:


> Vielen Dank pcgames, Ihr seid wirklich die einzigen, die die Keys so schnell und unkompliziert ausgeben.
> Großes Lob


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Fast alle anderen Seiten, die Aion Keys verteilen machen das kompliziert über eine Verlosungssystem (bis auf eine Seite glaube ich)
Also Vielen Dank  (hat jetzt alles geklappt mit dem Key)


----------



## DumboDy (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

das bezieht sich ja auf den server login ingame.. ich hab das problem das mein key ungültig ist


----------



## DrProof (3. September 2009)

*AW:*



Mycrob schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach....
> 
> Zuerst einen Account auf dieser Seite erstellen:
> 
> ...


Leider bin ich nicht Dumm und hab es bereits so mehrfach versucht... Nun auch unter Safari und Opera.. 
Der Key ist und bleibt ungültig, ob eingegeben oder kopiert.


----------



## crazy-cat (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Nice! Nach 50 min keine Keys mehr da. Ihr müsst diese Aktionen dann machen, wenn alle Schule haben und am besten um 11:30, damit auch fast jeder in der Klasse ist.


----------



## Vaun (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Key ist aund bleibt auch ungültig, mehrmals versucht einzugeben aber negative.


----------



## Aeromis (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Meiner ist auch ungültig 
Ich hoffe mal, dass sie spätestens am 06.09. als gültig erkannt werden.


----------



## Hans11112 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

OMG es sind schon alle keys weg 0o

NEINNNN!!! will mir jemand einen geben? xD


----------



## halip (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Nee sind nich alle weg hab grad noch nen zweiten bekommen. Der erste ging einwandfrei.Bei denen wo der key ungültig ist guckt ma ob ihr das Leerzeichen am Ende mitkopiert habt das muss weg, deswegen kam bei mir zuerst ungültig. Danke an Pcgames.


----------



## Vaun (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

hab schon alles probiert, geht leider nicht


----------



## Tominator7 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ebenfalls schon alles versucht. Key wird weiterhin als ungültig angesehen... :'(


----------



## Sharbtur (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

meiner soll angeblich schon benutzt sein -.- ... seltsam...


----------



## pilli (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

es gibt noch keys unter Link. Da muss man sich zwar kurz registrieren, aber das sollte es wert sein..


----------



## Aeromis (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe mir dort einen zweiten Key geholt, aber auch der funktioniert nicht.
Es wird immer "Ungültiger Seriennummerncode" angezeigt.


----------



## Killmouse (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

ich hab mir sogar 2 keys von eurogamers geholt, und alle beide funktioniern nicht -.-


----------



## xeoN87 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

ich hab mir da einen geholt und er geht 

stellt mal die sprache von der ncsoft seite auf english (US) um und logt euch nochmal ein und gebt den code bei "Use a Serial Code" ein und guckt ob es geht
daran könnte es liegen also bei mir ging es dann


----------



## senuk (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

leute....wieso holt ihr euch einen key und habt keine ahnung um was eigentlich geht? lasst die keys doch den leuten die sich für das spiel wirklich interessieren, es wirklich gern testen würden und auch news um das game verfolgen und wissen warum der key noch ned geht!  und anstatt euch DANN wenigstens bissl einzulesen mal dumme comments posten weil eure keys ned gehn...das sind keys für die OPEN BETA, und die startet am 6.....was ist heute? der 3e...seltsam wie schnell man ne antwort hat warum alle eure "jo ich hier voll die 5 keys alda aber hab kein plan" beta keys noch als ungültig angezeigt werden...............


----------



## Abbadon (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ich warte lieber auf die richtige Vollversion. Ich komm ja noch nicht mal soweit den Key einzugeben. Bei mir steht dauernd "Spiel in ihrem Land nicht verfügbar" und einen sogenannten Fehlercode 36, was auch immer.


----------



## xeoN87 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

senuk ich hab ein beta key und konnte ihn auch aktivieren auf der ncsoft seite... da is irgendwo ein fehler drin und wie gesagt ich glaub es liegt an der sprache der seite
einfach mal auf englisch (us) umstellen und gucken ob man dann sein key aktivieren kann
ins spiel wird man sich erst ab dem 6.9 einlogen können aber man kann sein account schon aktivieren


----------



## Abbadon (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Wie geil, hab eben meine Seriennummer auf der NCSoft Seite eingegeben und es steht nur da: "Code wurde bereits von jemand anderem verwendet". xD Super!


----------



## Mandavar (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Warum zum Henker sind die Keys so stark 
begrenzt?  *grummel* Ich freue mich seit 
Monaten auf das Spiel, und kann jetzt nicht 
einmal die Beta testen, um eventuell noch 
Einfluss zu haben und zu helfen. Key doof, Tag 
doof, alles doof.


----------



## xeoN87 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Warum zum Henker sind die Keys so stark
> begrenzt?  *grummel* Ich freue mich seit
> Monaten auf das Spiel, und kann jetzt nicht
> einmal die Beta testen, um eventuell noch
> ...


dann guck mal hier vielleicht hast du noch auf den anderen seiten glück
http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/sichert-euch-euren-open-beta-zugang.html


----------



## maxilink (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

toll bei mir wird auch gesagt dass der key schon vergeben ist ....wie kann es sein das bei manchen alles klappt, bei anderen der code ungültig ist oder wie bei mir wohl schon benutzt wird?! ....kann pcgames hier vielleicht en bissel licht in die angelegenheit bringen, denn ich würde verdammt gern die beta-spielen und war froh das ich einen key bekommen habe


----------



## Helmlord (3. September 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

@pcgames Als ich teilgenommen hatte, bekam ich die Rückmeldung, daß der Key an mich versendet wurde. Das war vor knapp 2 1/2 Stunden und bis jetzt ist leider noch nix angekommen. 

Und da alle anderen ja scheinbar nach ca. 10 Minuten den Key hatten, wollte ich mal eben nachhören ob da evtl. was schiefgelaufen ist.  

Grüße 


Edith:

Boah, peinlich, sorry, war im Spamordner.

*weggeh und schäm*


----------



## losti089 (3. September 2009)

*WICHTIGE ÄNDERUNG:* Wir sind gerade darauf aufmerksam
gemacht worden, dass es sich bei der Gültigkeit bzgl. der Keys um einen
Fehler gehandelt hat. Die Keys sind nicht wie ursprünglich angegeben
erst ab dem 08.09 gültig, sondern bereits ab dem Beginn der Open Beta,
also ab dem 06.09.

Steht auf Allvatar  vieleicht gilt hier das gleiche.


----------



## bjoern87 (3. September 2009)

Wenn Ihr Probleme habt, dann wendet Euch an das Aion - Forum!

Dort wird man Euch liebevoll und professionell helfen.

Das Geheule hier ist für die Katze!

Gruß Björn


----------



## Helmlord (3. September 2009)

Auch bei mir leider schon benutzt. Zur Info @pc.games, bei Eurogamer werden diese Probleme scheinbar gerade schon gesammelt.

Grüße


----------



## maxilink (3. September 2009)

Helmlord schrieb:


> Auch bei mir leider schon benutzt. Zur Info @pc.games, bei Eurogamer werden diese Probleme scheinbar gerade schon gesammelt.
> 
> Grüße


ja das hab ich auch grad gesehen, da steht allerdings auch das wohl schon ersatz-keys angekündigt worden sind für die bei denen steht das der key bereits verwendet wird....


----------



## puuuuur (3. September 2009)

auf 
http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/aion-wir-
verlosen-ab-sofort-500-keys-fur-die-offene-beta-
des-mmos 
hat man noch mal die chance einen key 
zubekommen bei mir hat jetzt alles geklappt


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (3. September 2009)

Na toll,

heißt es nicht OPEN Beta, im Sinne das jeder darf...? Ich würde des Game vorher mal anzocken bzw. eine Demo spielen, bevor ich mich entschließe dafür monatliche Gebühren zu löhnen.


----------



## connermc (3. September 2009)

Na Super was ist mit den Leuten die bis 17:00 Uhr und länger arbeiten müssen,


----------



## KoeniginKueen (3. September 2009)

Hab nen "doppelten Key" bekommen, 
gibt es schon neuigkeiten, ob man irgendwo ersatz bekommt für den "doppelten key" ?^^

(hab nicht 2 bekommen, sondern jemand anderes genau den gleichen wie ich und er/sie war schneller)


----------



## michaschm (3. September 2009)

thx für den Key

auch wenn mich das bisher gesehene überhaupt nicht überzeugt hat werd ichs mal anzoggen^^


----------



## davesky (3. September 2009)

hallochen. habe auch einen key bekommen. wohl auch einen doppelten. beim versuch ihn zu aktivieren steht das er ungültig sei. ich hoffe auch das es noch einen ersatz gibt. hab mich schon riesig gefreut und lade gerade den client. dauert nur noch 9 stunden ;-D


----------



## RexaL (3. September 2009)

Och maaaan ich will auch nen key... -.-
hat jemand zufällig einen den er selbst nicht braucht?


----------



## Distell (3. September 2009)

toll mein key funkt auch nicht.
Gibts da jetzt ne möglichkeit den "zu tauschen" oder so?


----------



## Mandavar (3. September 2009)

Ich setze hiermit feierlich und hoch zeremoniell Kavoven die Krone des Tages auf! Vielen Dank!


----------



## flat79 (3. September 2009)

oh man... der torrent ist so was von lahm. 

hat wer nen tipp für nen schnelleren DL ?


----------



## Mandavar (3. September 2009)

Ich lade über Torrent mit 1,5 MB/s, und bin in etwas mehr als einer Stunde fertig... Oo Vor 10 Minuten gestartet, und schon 1 GB auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Shiarin (3. September 2009)

Wieso setzt du Kavoven ne Krone auf? Den kapier ich nich


----------



## faZe (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

Argh, ihr Schweine 
war bis eben in Sachen Arbeit unterwegs
da ist natürlich schon alles vergeben, dabei hätte ich einen Key verdient:
ich war der erste, der bei der ersten News zu Aion (19.11.06) einen Kommentar geschrieben hat^^


----------



## xeoN87 (3. September 2009)

*AW:*

es gab probleme bei ncsoft die haben ausversehen doppelt keys verschickt :/
vielleicht bekommt pcgames auch nochmal 500 keys extra
eurogamer hat welche bekommen


----------



## Mandavar (3. September 2009)

Shiarin schrieb:


> Wieso setzt du Kavoven ne Krone auf? Den kapier ich nich


Er hat mir auf mein recht niedergeschlagenes Posting hin eine Mail mit seinem Key geschickt. Sehr selbstlos und freundlich, wie ich finde. Prädikat Wertvoll!    Daher die feierlich Verleihung der Krone des Tages...


----------



## Shiarin (3. September 2009)

Das verdient wirklich ne Krone. Ich hoff ja es gibt neue Keys, meiner is ungültig >_>


----------



## michaschm (3. September 2009)

ganz grosses kino, meiner is auch schon vergeben^^


----------



## Mandavar (3. September 2009)

Meiner hat funktioniert...

Bis Sonntag ist es ja noch ein wenig hin, und NCSoft wird den Fehler sicher ausbessern, weil sie ja schließlich volle Server für den finalen Test haben wollen.

Jetzt fühl ich mich ganz schlecht, dass ich noch einen bekommen hab...

Ich drück euch ganz dick die Daumen, dass ihr noch einen Key bekommt!


----------



## samuelt5 (3. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, mein betacey funktioniert irgendwie nicht, HILFE! 
samuelt5@hotmail.com (meine addy  )


----------



## Tominator7 (3. September 2009)

samuelt5 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, mein betacey funktioniert irgendwie nicht, HILFE!
> samuelt5@hotmail.com (meine addy  )


Du bist in guter Gesellschaft. Wie das hier aussieht, funktiert mindestens die Hälfte der Keys, meiner eingeschlossen, nicht. Manche sind einfach ungültig, manche sind schon vergeben.


----------



## Kadoffebauer (3. September 2009)

Komisch bei den Battlefield Heroes Poits von PCGames soll es auch schon so manche Probleme mit dem Key gegeben haben.

Hoffe mal das ich meinen Key auch noch kreig


----------



## KoeniginKueen (3. September 2009)

wird PcGames eigentlich einen neuen "wer zuerst kommt, kriegt nen key" machen?
oder bekomm ich als "doppel key" erhalter eine e-mail mit einem echten key? 

bitte um infos^^
oder wenigstens ein update das die probleme bekannt sind oder sowas x-X


----------



## Cherenep (3. September 2009)

Bei mir ist er auch schon benutzt worden


----------



## schdigg (4. September 2009)

Langsam könnte sich wirklich mal jemand von den "Zuständigen" melden, auf anderen Seiten wurden den (vielen) Betroffenen bereits funktionierende Ersatz-Keys zugesendet.


----------



## davesky (4. September 2009)

so, hab jetzt nach 17 stunden den client endlich runtergeladen. ich hoffe auch das ich einen ersatzkey bekomme. sonst wars ja umsonst ;-D


----------



## ulme (4. September 2009)

Eine Wasserstandsmeldung von PCGames ob es neue Key´s gibt wäre mal schön


----------



## Nelly1808 (4. September 2009)

Alle, die doppelte Keys versandhaben, haben inzwischen darauf reagiert und die Leute entschädigt... Warum passiert denn hier nichts? 
Ich hab auch einen bereits benutzten key bekommen!
Könnte sich mal bitte jemand dazu äußern?


----------



## Illuminate (4. September 2009)

Nicht die Leute von PCGames haben doppelte Keys versand. Sie haben sie zugesendet bekommen und einfach nur weitergeleitet. Das einzige was man ihnen vorwerfen könnte ist, dass sie nicht jeden einzelnen Key überprüft haben. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich genauso wenig gemacht darum mach ich hier auch keinen großen Aufriss...

Ich habe direkt ne Anfrage an NCSoft geschickt und kann das nur jedem anderen ebenfalls empfehlen, der einen ungültigen/ bereits benutzten Key bekommen hat. Die sitzen an der Quelle und können da am ehesten was dran machen.


----------



## Nelly1808 (4. September 2009)

Es ging nicht darum, dass sie benutzte Keys verschickt haben, sondern, dass sie nicht darauf reagieren.
Aber das mit nc ist ein guter Tip. An welche Adresse hast du denn geschrieben?


----------



## Illuminate (4. September 2009)

Die Adresse weiss ich jetzt grad nicht mehr. Schau mal auf http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ da findest du das irgendwo unter Support oder so.


----------



## davesky (4. September 2009)

also ich habe gestern auch eine mail an den support von nc geschickt. darauf hin kam eine mail das ich innerhalb von 24 stunden ne antwort bekomme. na mal schauen wa^^
ich seh das auch so, das die leute von pc games mit den fehlerhaften keys nichts zu tun haben. auch stellt sich mir die frage, wie sie die keys hätten testen sollen? dann wären sie ja schon benutzt ;-D

mal ne andere frage. wenn ich nen acc. bei nc erstellen will kommt immer ne fehlermeldung. jemand ne ahnung woran das liegt? muß ich da irgendwas beachten? vieleicht, das dort nur bestimmte email adressen gehen oder so?
beim support ging es mit der anmeldung. beim gameacc. komischerweise nicht????

so, dann wünsch ich allen erstmal nen schönen tag und hoffe für alle das sich das mit den keys noch so entwickelt wie wir es uns erhoffen.


----------



## michaschm (4. September 2009)

Naja trotzdem könnt man sich immerhin mal umschauen was mit den Keys passiert ist und wie die anderen Anbieter drauf reagieren und dementsprechend handeln...

Und mal die News anpassen; von wegen "glückliche User"


----------



## maxilink (4. September 2009)

so also ich hab jetzt einfach mal stellvertretend für pcgames an den support von ncsoft geschrieben und denen gesagt das pcgames.de auch ersatz-keys benötigt (anderen seiten sagen ja schon sie würden welche bekommen) ....hoffen wir einfach mal das sich jetzt was tut....


----------



## davesky (4. September 2009)

maxilink schrieb:


> so also ich hab jetzt einfach mal stellvertretend für pcgames an den support von ncsoft geschrieben und denen gesagt das pcgames.de auch ersatz-keys benötigt (anderen seiten sagen ja schon sie würden welche bekommen) ....hoffen wir einfach mal das sich jetzt was tut....



also ich schau ja jetzt schon fast stündlich nach neuen mails. leider noch keine antwort von pcgames und auch nicht von ncsoft. abwarten abwarten abwarten....... und hoffen....


----------



## schdigg (4. September 2009)

Folgendes erhielt ich als Antwort von NCSoft:
"
Sie sollten in der Zwischenzeit einen gültigen Code von Ihrem Händler via Email erhalten haben.
Falls dies nicht geschehen sein sollte, kontaktieren Sie Ihren Händler bitte noch einmal direkt.
"
Wie die auf "Händler" kommen ist mir schleierhaft, ich sprach von einem Gewinnspiel auf pcgames.de .


----------



## Shiarin (4. September 2009)

Hastn du n neuen Key bekommen? Und heisst das, das sich alle bei
"ihrem Händler" melden sollen? Ich nehme mal einfach an,
dass das die Person ist, die die Keys versandt hat, oder kriegen alle,
die gewonnen haben, automatisch einen neuen Key gesandt?


----------



## losti089 (4. September 2009)

*AW:*

Hm währe echt gut zu wissen wie das nun weiter geht und eventuell
auch ein Feedback von PCGAMES dazu.


----------



## schdigg (4. September 2009)

*AW:*

Nein ich habe wie ihr auch keinen gültigen Key bekommen.
Und sie meinen mit Händler warscheinlich pcgames, und dass pcgames uns gültige Keys hätte schicken  müssen.
Ich habe bereits eine email an den pcgames Support geschrieben aber meldet euch ruhig auch nochmal.


----------



## losti089 (4. September 2009)

*AW:*

[quote uid="8136807" unm="schdigg"]Nein ich habe wie
ihr auch keinen gültigen Key bekommen. Und sie meinen mit
Händler warscheinlich pcgames, und dass pcgames uns gültige
Keys hätte schicken  müssen. Ich habe bereits eine email an
den pcgames Support geschrieben aber meldet euch ruhig auch
nochmal.[/quote]     Habe ich schon aber keine antwort seit 24 Stunden


----------



## KoeniginKueen (4. September 2009)

*AW:*

ich würd gern den support von pcgames kontaktieren, habe auch einen ""doppelten"" key bekommen^^

hätte vllt jemand eine email adresse oder einen link wo sie steht ?


----------



## KoeniginKueen (4. September 2009)

*AW:*

*ps unter kontakte habte ich soetwas wie "support" nicht gefunden* xD


----------



## maxilink (4. September 2009)

[quote uid="8136661" unm="schdigg"]Folgendes erhielt
ich als Antwort von NCSoft: " Sie sollten in der Zwischenzeit einen
gültigen Code von Ihrem Händler via Email erhalten haben.
Falls dies nicht geschehen sein sollte, kontaktieren Sie Ihren
Händler bitte noch einmal direkt. " Wie die auf
"Händler" kommen ist mir schleierhaft, ich sprach von
einem Gewinnspiel auf pcgames.de .  [/quote]    ich hab nur so langsam
das gefühl, dass unsere "händler" uns im stich
lassen .....die angelegenheit dauert jetzt schon über 36 stunden
und es kam noch nicht mal eine kleine reaktion ....ich hoffe einfach das
pcgames eine überraschung vorbereitet und nochmal eine runde keys verschickt....


----------



## KoeniginKueen (4. September 2009)

hach das tue ich auch ^^
und ich idiot drücke immer mal f5 und hoffe auf ein "update" naja..^^

mal schauen was passiert


----------



## davesky (5. September 2009)

also ich habe jetzt nochmal pcgames angeschrieben. bisher gab es ja noch keine antwort. bin auch langsam etwas angesäuert. auf anderen seiten scheint es ja wohl gut zu klappen mit dem ersatz der keys. da frag ich mich ernsthaft warum es hier nicht einmal eine antwort gibt??????
zudem habe ich einen "funktionierenden" key gewonnen mit dem ich an der open beta teilnehmen kann. 
ich hätte also gerne meinen gewinn, den "funktionierenden key für die open beta von aion" 

Ich möchte auch auf einen satz von pcgames weiter oben im text hinweisen:

"Mit dem Key, der Ihnen automatisch per E-Mail zugesandt wird, können Sie ab dem 6. September die Welt von Aion erkunden."


----------



## Shiarin (5. September 2009)

Jo, bin auch enttäuscht. Echt saumieser Support hier, vielen Dank
auch! -.-


----------



## FrankMoers (5. September 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Ganze jetzt an die entsprechenden Ansprechpartner weitergesandt. Mehr kann ich leider jetzt vorerst nicht für euch tun. Sobald ich etwas höre, geb´ ich umgehend Bescheid. 

Beste Grüße,
Frank Moers


----------



## davesky (5. September 2009)

danke danke. freut mich das du ein offenes ohr für unser problem hast. 

wenn ich wieder mal nen problem hab, schreib ich gleich dich an ;-D


----------



## WuceBrillis (5. September 2009)

Sehr schade die ganze sache hier  Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das das
bis morgen geklärt ist und von allen anderen seiten sind die
betakeys alle weg.. naja pech gehabt


----------



## davesky (5. September 2009)

naja, wir hoffen ja noch...

hab 17 stunden an dem client geladen 

wäre schade wenn das jetzt umsonst war.


----------



## davesky (5. September 2009)

ach, hab grad gelesen das oben was neues steht. mit ncsoft hab ich auch schon geschrieben. also denen ist das problem eigendlich bekannt. ich hoffe die reagieren schnell!!!!!


----------



## homann5 (5. September 2009)

Schön, daß wieder jeder dem anderen die Schuld gibt. Statt
einfach schnell und unbürokratisch das Problem zu lösen lieber
nicht oder nur sehr verzögert reagieren. So schwer kann es nicht
sein, ein paar hundert zu generieren. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn wir,
die die Keys nicht nutzen können, bis morgen oder Montag keinen
funktionierenden Ersatz bekommen haben?


----------



## Aladin (5. September 2009)

naa wer will noch ein key in use  hab auch leider einen bekommen, der
schon in Gebrauch war   gruss Ala


----------



## WuceBrillis (5. September 2009)

[quote uid="8137947" unm="homann5"]Was passiert
eigentlich, wenn wir, die die Keys nicht nutzen können, bis morgen
oder Montag keinen funktionierenden Ersatz bekommen haben? [/quote]
Was soll dan passieren? Na wir können nicht spielen und das wird
sich auch nicht ändern  Du hast ja nix bezahlt und das Recht auf
einen key hast du auch nicht... wir hatten nur glück und dann
einfach pech


----------



## KoeniginKueen (5. September 2009)

naja jeder der keinen key bekommen hat kann sein glück ja da versuchen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=122332&st=20#

ab und an bieten da mal leute keys an


----------



## maxilink (5. September 2009)

so hab jetzt eine antwort von ncsoft bekommen ....mir wurde leider auch nur gesagt dass ich mich an meinen händler wenden soll bei dem ich das spiel gekauft hab ....das ich von einem gewinnspiel für beta-keys auf pcgames.de geschrieben hab, hat sie wohl nicht wirklich interessiert -.-


----------



## davesky (5. September 2009)

@ WuceBrillis

Also ich weiß es zwar nicht genau, aber ich glaube gewinnspiele unterliegen auch gewissen gesetzen oder so. ich glaube schon das man ein recht auf seinen gewinn, der einem versprochen wurde hat. und das in vollem umfang.

ich werd mich da aber gleich mal schlau machen ,-D


----------



## davesky (5. September 2009)

In  § 661a BGB heißt es  "Ein Unternehmer, der Gewinnzusagen oder vergleichbare Mitteilungen an Verbraucher sendet und durch die Gestaltung dieser Zusendungen den Eindruck erweckt, dass der Verbraucher einen Preis gewonnen hat, hat dem Verbraucher diesen Preis zu leisten." 

das sollte doch ausreichen oder?

ich berufe mich hiermit auf diesen paragraphen und fordere meinen gewinn ein!!!!


----------



## losti089 (5. September 2009)

davesky schrieb:


> In  § 661a BGB heißt es  "Ein Unternehmer, der Gewinnzusagen oder vergleichbare Mitteilungen an Verbraucher sendet und durch die Gestaltung dieser Zusendungen den Eindruck erweckt, dass der Verbraucher einen Preis gewonnen hat, hat dem Verbraucher diesen Preis zu leisten."
> 
> das sollte doch ausreichen oder?
> 
> ich berufe mich hiermit auf diesen paragraphen und fordere meinen gewinn ein!!!!


man kanns auch übertreiben...., es wird an einer lösung gearbeitet immerhin hast du einen"gewinn" nur geht der halt ned, dafür gibts keine Haftung und 2tens steht hier immer.


DER RECHTSWEG IST AUSGESCHLOSSEN. Mr Anwaltsgehilfe


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. September 2009)

Den Ärger können wir sehr gut verstehen, allerdings generieren wir die Keys nicht, sondern NCSoft. Die Keys werden aus einer Excel-Liste importiert, die wir natürlich nicht verändern. Vorab auf Gültigkeit testen geht auch nicht. Solange wir von NCSoft keine neuen Keys bekommen haben, können wir keine neuen rausschicken. Ob das am Wochenende klappt, bezweifle ich.

Der Verweis aufs BGB ist müßig, wir wollen ja explizit, dass jeder der 500 Gewinner einen funktionieren Key bekommt.


----------



## davesky (5. September 2009)

es ging ja auch eigendlich an wucebrillis.
und sehr wohl hat man sein recht auf einen zugesagten gewinn. 
aber ich werde mich auch noch gedulden. bringt ja eh nix. 
nachdem ihr von pcgames aber ne ganze weile nix gemacht habt obwohl über das problem schon seit kurz nach verteilung der keys geschrieben wurde, hoffe ich das ihr da ordentlich druck mach ;-D

nen schönes we euch allen.


----------



## halip (5. September 2009)

*AW:*

Kleiner Tipp: Geht zu einem bekannten online Auktionshaus(fängt mit A an) Name darf ich denk ich ma nich sschreiben. Bestellt euch Aion auf Rechnung im Voraus, dann bekommt Ihr eine Mail mit einem Pre-order-Key womit Ihr dann auch die Beta spielen könnt. Falls euch das Spiel dann doch nich gefallen sollte könnt Ihr das Spiel immernoch später zurückschicken nachdem es bei euch angekommen ist.mfg


----------



## svennydob (5. September 2009)

*AW:*

dem schließe ich mich an, obwohl PCG nichts dafür kann, meine 2 Keys sind beide ebenfalls ungültig und ich ärgere mich genauso wie ihr euch, im Grunde bringt es aber nichts. NCSoft sollte mal ein wenig Professionalität zeigen und schnellstmöglich Ersatz nachliefern, denn versprochen ist halt versprochen und dass die Keys ungültig sind ist halt unprofessionell und wenn es schon so losgeht, dass man potenzielle Aion Käufer vergrault, indem man sie nicht spielen lässt, dann weiß ich auch nicht @NCS


----------



## WuceBrillis (5. September 2009)

davesky schrieb:


> @ WuceBrillis
> 
> Also ich weiß es zwar nicht genau, aber ich glaube gewinnspiele unterliegen auch gewissen gesetzen oder so. ich glaube schon das man ein recht auf seinen gewinn, der einem versprochen wurde hat. und das in vollem umfang.
> 
> ich werd mich da aber gleich mal schlau machen ,-D


schön wäre es  keine lust wieder ein spiel zu kaufen was nach 30 tagen für mich gestorben is weils einfach unendlich langweilig is... die beta wwäre ne schöne testphase ^^


----------



## m03m03 (5. September 2009)

mein key geht leider auch nicht. bitte um ersatz


----------



## Aeromis (5. September 2009)

Bitte ebenfalls um einen neuen Key.
Hatte gehofft, dass es einfach ein temporärer Fehler im System von NCSOFT ist und der Key bis 06.09. funktionieren wird.


----------



## chillledkroete (5. September 2009)

bei mir leider das gleiche...


----------



## chriios (5. September 2009)

Meiner funktioniert auch nicht: E-Mail ist radioistlaut[at]web.de Ich wäre Euch 1000fach dankbar, wenn Ihr mir noch einen funktionsfähigen zuschicken könntet. Vielleicht hat ja auch noch ein User, der das liest, einen über und könnte mir den schicken (ich könnte auch gegen einen Atlantica Online Beta Key tauschen). Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Tominator7 (5. September 2009)

Aeromis schrieb:


> Bitte ebenfalls um einen neuen Key.
> Hatte gehofft, dass es einfach ein temporärer Fehler im System von NCSOFT ist und der Key bis 06.09. funktionieren wird.


Naja, auf einer anderen Seite, die Keys vergeben hat, stand tatsächlich, dass ihre wohl erst ab dem 06. gültig sein würden, demnach probier ich meinen morgen auf jeden Fall nochmal, aber da es bei manchen gleich geklappt hat, ist es wohl unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## DJSR (5. September 2009)

Habs auch gerade probiert... und steht da, dass mein key schon benutzt sei. schade, hatte mich drauf gefreut, jetzt zu zocken...


----------



## Avalon1984 (5. September 2009)

DJSR schrieb:


> Habs auch gerade probiert... und steht da, dass mein key schon benutzt sei. schade, hatte mich drauf gefreut, jetzt zu zocken...


Jup meiner leider auch... tolle Sache sowas. Der von meiner Frau auch nicht..

Naja tolle Werbe Aktion seitens NCSoft. Spiel ich doch lieber etwas anderes


----------



## losti089 (5. September 2009)

Avalon1984 schrieb:


> DJSR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habs auch gerade probiert... und steht da, dass mein key schon benutzt sei. schade, hatte mich drauf gefreut, jetzt zu zocken...
> ...



Ehm ja Werbeaktion ist klar....es ist eine BETA und in einer BETA kann man genau sowas nicht vermeiden 
Einfach abwarten und PC Games machen lassen. Wenn die sagen sie sind im Kontakt mit NCSOFT wird sich sicher morgen vor BETA start nochwas tun.


----------



## Projekt2501-Deviant1 (6. September 2009)

Mein Key funzt leider wie so bei so veilen anderen auch nicht.
Würd mich sehr über einen ersatz-Key freuen

MfG


----------



## davesky (6. September 2009)

nen bekannter hat gestern auch einen gewonnen. seiner geht auch. nur dumm das er den selber nutzt ;-D


----------



## Heavyflame (6. September 2009)

Meiner geht auch nicht obwohl ich immernoch hoffe das mein Key bis heute Abend noch Platz in der NCsoft Datenbank hinnein findet.


----------



## davesky (6. September 2009)

ich glaube nicht das die keys die jetzt nicht gehen heute abend auf einmal funktionieren. nicht umsonst wurden die, die nicht funktionieren auf anderen seiten schon ausgetauscht. schön wäre es ja, aber ich denke mal eher das das nicht der fall sein wird.
auch hätten die leute von pcgames das dann schon erfahren und müßten nicht extra neue ordern.


----------



## golani79 (6. September 2009)

Tja, sieht wohl so aus, als obs mehrere ungültige Keys gäbe.

Meiner funktioniert leider auch nicht 
9,5GB umsonst heruntergeladen? Wäre toll, wenn PC Games da noch was machen könnte.


----------



## Pfahlpunkt (6. September 2009)

bei meiner freundin und mir das gleiche problem, ZWEI keys die nicht funktionieren...


----------



## svennydob (6. September 2009)

allvatar.com hat bereits gestern ALLE nicht funktionieren keys gegen neue, potente ausgetauscht und viele, die einen ungültigen hatten freuen sich jetzt über einen neuen! bitte PCG macht etwas Druck!


----------



## WuceBrillis (6. September 2009)

svennydob schrieb:


> allvatar.com hat bereits gestern ALLE nicht funktionieren keys gegen neue, potente ausgetauscht und viele, die einen ungültigen hatten freuen sich jetzt über einen neuen! bitte PCG macht etwas Druck!


Da hebn scheinbar welche glück gehabt ... 
Naja vllt klappt es ja hier auch noch, geht ja eh erst um 18 uhr los... gogogo


----------



## Tominator7 (6. September 2009)

WuceBrillis schrieb:


> svennydob schrieb:
> 
> 
> > allvatar.com hat bereits gestern ALLE nicht funktionieren keys gegen neue, potente ausgetauscht und viele, die einen ungültigen hatten freuen sich jetzt über einen neuen! bitte PCG macht etwas Druck!
> ...


Richtig. Und meine Hoffnung stirbt defintiv zuletzt. Go PCG, wir zählen auf euch!


----------



## YaWa666 (6. September 2009)

Tominator7 schrieb:


> WuceBrillis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > svennydob schrieb:
> ...


----------



## DAmado (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde den Begriff Open-Beta immer so klasse wo dann nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Keys herausgegeben werden, also eigentlich immer noch eine Closed-Beta Teil X.


----------



## Blackxardas (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

mein Key geht auch net :*( hab mich schon so gefreut =(


----------



## sayres91 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

mein key geht leider auch nicht  würde mich über ein neues freuen..


----------



## sayres91 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

mein key geht leider auch nicht  würde mich über ein neues freuen..


----------



## WuceBrillis (6. September 2009)

*AW:*



sayres91 schrieb:


> mein key geht leider auch nicht  würde mich über ein neues freuen..


du kann rein theoretisch garkein key haben.. heute erst angemeldet und die keys wurden am freitag vergeben.. auch nur an die die hier angemeldet sind.


----------



## losti089 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*



WuceBrillis schrieb:


> sayres91 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mein key geht leider auch nicht  würde mich über ein neues freuen..
> ...



  War doch klar das manche da ne Lücke sehen um an einen Key zu kommen. Ich hoffe aber PC games schickt einfach neue Keys an die Emailaddys raus die gewonnen haben dann hat man das Problem nicht...


----------



## davesky (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

wenn er keinen gewonnen hatte, dann bekommt er eh keinen neuen. ich denk mal das die gewinner gespeichert sind. habt ihr schon mal auf die uhr geschaut? noch 93 min. ((


----------



## WuceBrillis (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

jau dacht ick mir auch gerade in eineinhalb stunden gehts los.. ohne uns 
Aber falls es wen interessiert http://www.livestream.com/dexaion hab ich aus nem anderen board... da  stream einer seine "erlebnisse" ab 17.45 ^^ ist mit chat und so könnte vllt ganz lustig sein.


----------



## davesky (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

hmmmm, bestimmt keine schlechte idee. aber ich glaube dann keimt bei mir der neid auf )

war grad nochmal in wow on und da besteht auch großes interesse an aion. ich glaube es werden so einige zu aion rüberdüsen.


----------



## Abbadon (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Wirds selbe wie bei Warhammer Online sein. Große Erwartungen, jeder will zu diesem Game wechseln und dann später lauter Motz-Threads, wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist und das man wieder zurückgehen möchte, usw. usw.....


----------



## WuceBrillis (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Das kann sein.. deswegen will ich es ja anspielen... bei AoC und WAR hatte ich leider nicht das glück... und nach den 30 free tagen landeten beide spiele in der ecke  weil sie einfach kacke waren. Naja und da macht NCsoft schon sowas und man könnte es sich mal angucken und hatte auch "eigentlich" dasglück einen keyzu bekomen und dan sowat ^^ Naja passiert und wir können nix ändernich hoffe das wenigstens bis morgen eine lösung gefunden würd. Wobei ich nicht verstehe das andere seiten shcon neue keys bekommen haben für die die nicht gingen und pcgames hier einfach chillt. naja wir werden es sehen.


----------



## Tominator7 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

It's the final countdown, lalala la... lalala la la...

Naja, hoffentlich kommts die Tage zumindest irgendwann noch, dass ich wenigstens kurz mal reinspielen kann, ohne mir gleich wieder illegal ne eigene Demo schustern zu müssen, um zu sehen ob ich teuer Geld dafür ausgeben will...


----------



## Sherona (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Wir haben leider ebenfalls zwei ungültige Key's erwischt. Schade, hatten uns gefreut da entsteht natürlich ein guter erster Eindruck ^^


----------



## DerVikinger (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

mein key geht leider auch nicht.... wo muss ich mich "beschweren" das ich einen neuen krieg?


----------



## WuceBrillis (6. September 2009)

*AW:*



DerVikinger schrieb:


> mein key geht leider auch nicht.... wo muss ich mich "beschweren" das ich einen neuen krieg?


   nirgendwo ... du kannst nur hoffen das NC und PCG bemühen da ma ne lösung zu finden, so wie es bei anderen seiten schon passiert ist.


----------



## YaWa666 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Langsam wirds lachhaft  alle anderen seiten habens auch auf die reihe bekommen -.- nenene freut man sich drauf und dann is wieder alles fürn ar***


----------



## drooner (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

naja meiner funkt auch auch nicht....
doppelt vergeben....
schade hab gedacht könnte heute spielen


----------



## DerVikinger (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

tja... da bleibt dann wohl nur abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Moe92 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

mein key geht ebenfalls nicht 
hab mich grad schon an den support gewendet.
hoffentlich klappts irgendwie...


----------



## Kristelja (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

I need key.. please


----------



## Pfahlpunkt (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

was is denn jetz hier mit ersatz


----------



## YaWa666 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

da kommt heut nix mehr die schreiben lieber wieder irgend welche doofen news die keinen intressiern. Mein beta key war dann eh für die katz da ichs nur hätte heut spieln können. 

Danke Pc Games das ihr euch so dolle bemüht /ironie


----------



## raph77 (6. September 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Key funktioniert auch nicht. Ist kein Weltuntergang, dass aber alle anderen Sites bei dem selben Problem schnell eine Lösung in Form von neuen Keys gefunden haben lässt die PC Games nicht unbedingt gut aussehen.

Hoffen wir mal das morgen eine angemessene Lösung gefunden wird.


----------



## audiophiley (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

auch bei mir ungültig... &(


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



YaWa666 schrieb:


> da kommt heut nix mehr die schreiben lieber wieder irgend welche doofen news die keinen intressiern. Mein beta key war dann eh für die katz da ichs nur hätte heut spieln können.
> 
> Danke Pc Games das ihr euch so dolle bemüht /ironie


   - PCG hat nichts damit zu tun, daß NC Soft falsche/doppelte Keys rausgibt.
- PCG kann nur zum frühestmöglichen Zeitpunkt NC Soft kontaktieren und um neue Keys bitten.
- Wenn NC Soft sich erst am nächsten Werktag des Problems annimmt, kann PCG ebensowenig dafür.
- PCG kann auch nichts dafür, daß du an dem einzigen dir möglichen Tag das Angebot nicht nutzen konntest.
- Und daß PCG jetzt sämtliche Newsmeldungen einstellen sollen, nur weil NC Soft noch keine neuen Keys geliefert hat, ist ja wohl nicht wirklich ernst gemeint ...


----------



## WuceBrillis (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> YaWa666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da kommt heut nix mehr die schreiben lieber wieder irgend welche doofen news die keinen intressiern. Mein beta key war dann eh für die katz da ichs nur hätte heut spieln können.
> ...


   Guten Morgen ...

Also... ich will ja nicht unhöfflich erscheinen... PCG war immer gut zu mir  
ABER... irgendwas scheint doch bei euch anders zu laufen als bei den anderen seiten, oder wie? Ich will da garkeinem was vorwerfen aber habt ihr euch gleich als das problem bekannt wurde bei NCsoft gemeldet? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Sönst wären doch schon, wie bei anderen seiten, neue keys da.
Das ihr nux damit zu tun habt das die keys nicht gehn das weiß wohl jeder.. was ich allerding schade finde/fand das sich hier auch ewig keiner zu wort gemeldet hat und gesagt hat, jut er hat sich drum gekümmer. Oder was weiß ich was... Naja ma schaun ob  noch wat passiert 

mfg


----------



## homann5 (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> - PCG hat nichts damit zu tun, daß NC Soft falsche/doppelte Keys rausgibt.


PCG kann nichts dafür, das stimmt schon. Aber mir ist es ehrlich gesagt relativ egal, wer die Verantwortung dafür trägt. Aber wenn ich etwas via Gewinnspiel verlose, habe ich mich gefälligst vorher davon zu überzeugen, daß ich den versprochenen Gewinn auch liefern kann.


> - PCG kann nur zum frühestmöglichen Zeitpunkt NC Soft kontaktieren und um neue Keys bitten.


Das ist auch klar. Aber warum haben es alle anderen Seiten geschafft, die fehlerhaften Keys rechtzeitig auszutauschen?


> - Wenn NC Soft sich erst am nächsten Werktag des Problems annimmt, kann PCG ebensowenig dafür.


Auch einverstanden. Aber nochmal, was kann ich als Gewinner dafür?


> - PCG kann auch nichts dafür, daß du an dem einzigen dir möglichen Tag das Angebot nicht nutzen konntest.


Natürlich kann PCG etwas dafür. Es wurde zugesichert, daß die Gewinner ab dem 6. September den Key nutzen können.


----------



## funtastico (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Key funktioniert leider auch nicht...


----------



## golani79 (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> YaWa666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da kommt heut nix mehr die schreiben lieber wieder irgend welche doofen news die keinen intressiern. Mein beta key war dann eh für die katz da ichs nur hätte heut spieln können.
> ...


Hab gestern ein Ticket eröffnet bei NCSoft bzgl. des fehlerhaften Keys.
Hier die Antwort:



> Hello xxx,
> 
> The code you provided is not a valid serial code.
> *Because we did not issue this code out, you would need to get in touch
> ...



Wenn die Keys nicht von NCSoft rausgegeben wurden, wo hat die PC Games dann die Beta Keys für die Verlosung bezogen   

Na ja, hab mittlerweile einen anderen Key, der auch funktioniert.


----------



## WuceBrillis (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Sry dude... aba da is irgendwas falsch. Pcgames.de steht sogar auf der offiz. aion seite also betakey herausgeber. http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ne...


----------



## Heavyflame (7. September 2009)

Passiert jetzt noch was? Die Beta ist gestartet mein Key geht immer noch nicht, soll ungültig sein. Und ich hab ein 9GB Clienten geladen und Installiert. Ersatz wäre toll oder wenn NCSoft die Key die PC Games versendet hat noch in ihre Datenbank eintragen würde. Nur irgendwas damit nicht alles umsonnst war.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



WuceBrillis schrieb:


> Also... ich will ja nicht unhöfflich erscheinen... PCG war immer gut zu mir
> ABER... irgendwas scheint doch bei euch anders zu laufen als bei den anderen seiten, oder wie? Ich will da garkeinem was vorwerfen aber habt ihr euch gleich als das problem bekannt wurde bei NCsoft gemeldet? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Sönst wären doch schon, wie bei anderen seiten, neue keys da.


Bevor man nicht alle Hintergrundfakten kennt, kann man das nicht objektiv beurteilen.



> Das ihr nux damit zu tun habt das die keys nicht gehn das weiß wohl jeder.. was ich allerding schade finde/fand das sich hier auch ewig keiner zu wort gemeldet hat und gesagt hat, jut er hat sich drum gekümmert.


Posting #100: 





FrankMoers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Ganze jetzt an die entsprechenden Ansprechpartner weitergesandt. Mehr kann ich leider jetzt vorerst nicht für euch tun. Sobald ich etwas höre, geb´ ich umgehend Bescheid.
> 
> ...






homann5 schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > - PCG hat nichts damit zu tun, daß NC Soft falsche/doppelte Keys rausgibt.
> ...


Und wie willst du das bei Beta Keys machen?
Da _kannst_ du nur darauf vertrauen, daß der Hersteller dir gültige Keys gibt.


> > - Wenn NC Soft sich erst am nächsten Werktag des Problems annimmt, kann PCG ebensowenig dafür.
> 
> 
> Auch einverstanden. Aber nochmal, was kann ich als Gewinner dafür?


Genausowenig wie PCG. Nichts.
Schuld ist derjenige, der Keys rausgibt, die nachher nicht zum Registrierungsvorgang passen.


> > - PCG kann auch nichts dafür, daß du an dem einzigen dir möglichen Tag das Angebot nicht nutzen konntest.
> 
> 
> Natürlich kann PCG etwas dafür. Es wurde zugesichert, daß die Gewinner ab dem 6. September den Key nutzen können.


PCG könnte etwas dafür, wenn die entsprechende PCG Seite oder der Link am 6. nicht verfügbar wäre. Ein ihnen gelieferter Key, der nicht zur Registrierungsroutine passt, liegt eindeutig außerhalb des Einwirkungsbereiches von PCG.

Nebenbei: Es handelt sich um eine kostenlose Beta Aktion.
- du hast nichts gezahlt, letzen Endes also auch nichts verloren.
- Sinn einer Beta ist das Aufspüren von Fehlern, nicht das kostenlose Probespielen. Eine entsprechende Software für letzteren Verwendungszweck hieße DEMO. BETA Spieler sollten also möglichst lange spielen können, um möglichst viele Fehler finden zu können (und diese natürlich auch melden!) und damit ihre Funktion zu erfüllen.


----------



## homann5 (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



> Da _kannst_ du nur darauf vertrauen, daß der Hersteller dir gültige Keys gibt.
> Schuld ist derjenige, der Keys rausgibt, die nachher nicht zum Registrierungsvorgang passen.
> PCG könnte etwas dafür, wenn die entsprechende PCG Seite oder der Link am 6. nicht verfügbar wäre. Ein ihnen gelieferter Key, der nicht zur Registrierungsroutine passt, liegt eindeutig außerhalb des Einwirkungsbereiches von PCG.
> 
> ...


Genau dieses Verhalten habe ich doch schon angesprochen, PCG schiebt NC den schwarzen Peter zu und umgekehrt. Wer die Verlosung durchführt, trägt die Verantwortung dafür, daß die Preise auch "funktionieren". Und auch wenn der Wert des Preises in diesem Fall im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich liegt, an geltende Gesetze sollte man sich schon halten, oder? Nochmal, den Gewinnern wurde versprochen, daß sie den Key ab dem 6. September nutzen können. Dieses Versprechen wurde nicht eingehalten, somit liegt die gesamte Verantwortung gegenüber den Gewinnern bei PCG.

Der Sinn eine "öffentlichen" Beta bei einem MMO so kurz vor dem Release dient garantiert nicht dem Aufspüren von Fehlern, vor allem dann nicht, wenn wichtige Bestandteile (u. a. Lokalisierung) gar nicht enthalten sind. Es ist schlicht und einfach eine Art Demo, mit der man hofft, noch mehr Interessenten und Käufer zu finden. Das war bei HdRO und WAR genauso.


----------



## HanFred (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



homann5 schrieb:


> Wer die Verlosung durchführt, trägt die Verantwortung dafür, daß die Preise auch "funktionieren". Und auch wenn der Wert des Preises in diesem Fall im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich liegt, an geltende Gesetze sollte man sich schon halten, oder? Nochmal, den Gewinnern wurde versprochen, daß sie den Key ab dem 6. September nutzen können. Dieses Versprechen wurde nicht eingehalten, somit liegt die gesamte Verantwortung gegenüber den Gewinnern bei PCG.


   da muss ich dir recht geben.
versprochen ist versprochen und der wert spielt erstmal überhaupt keine rolle. genausowenig wie die schuldfrage.

dass PCG keine funktionierenden keys herzaubern kann, ist auch klar, allerdings sollten sie sich mit sehr hoher priorität um das problem kümmern. sich vielleicht auch mit anderen webportalen auseinandersetzen, wo ähnliches vorgefallen ist. und nicht nur mal schnell eine mail an den publisher schicken. ob mehr getan wurde, um das problem zu beseitigen, ist aus der kurzen meldung nämlich nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



homann5 schrieb:


> Genau dieses Verhalten habe ich doch schon angesprochen, PCG schiebt NC den schwarzen Peter zu und umgekehrt.


Die einzige offizielle Verlautbarung diesbezüglich findest du im Newstext:_"Wir haben Beschwerden von Ihnen erhalten, dass manche der Keys ungültig sind. Da wir die Keys als Liste vom Publisher erhalten und nur weiterreichen, können wir leider kurzfristig keinen Ersatz stellen. Wir sind in Kontakt mit NCSoft, um schnellstmöglich Ersatz bieten zu können."_.

Und demnach hat PCG alles in ihrer Macht stehende getan.




> Wer die Verlosung durchführt, trägt die Verantwortung dafür, daß die Preise auch "funktionieren".


Wenn in einer Packung im ALDI eine tote Ratte in einer Cornflakes Packung gefunden würde(rein hypothetisch), wäre nicht der ALDI Laden in Verantwortung zu ziehen, sondern die Hersteller der Cornflakes.

Genauso ist es hierbei: PCG können den Keys nicht ansehen, ob sie funktionieren werden und sie können sie auch nicht ausprobieren, denn dann sind sie verbraucht - mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß das Ausprobieren von 500 Keys mehr Arbeitsressourcen verbrauchen würde, als es ein "popeliger" ein-Wochen-Betatest rechtfertigen würde.

Und daß NC Soft beim Kontakt mit dem End"kunden" nicht weiterhilft, ist auch nachvollziehbar: wer weiß, woher dieser seinen Key hat? Schlimmstenfalls aus irgendeinem Key Generator.

=> Die Lösung MUSS in der Kommunikation zwischen PCG und NC Soft gefunden werden, nicht beim Endverbraucher.



> Und auch wenn der Wert des Preises in diesem Fall im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich liegt, an geltende Gesetze sollte man sich schon halten, oder? Nochmal, den Gewinnern wurde versprochen, daß sie den Key ab dem 6. September nutzen können. Dieses Versprechen wurde nicht eingehalten, somit liegt die gesamte Verantwortung gegenüber den Gewinnern bei PCG.


Und inwiefern hat PCG jetzt verursacht, daß die Keys nicht gehen?
Denn wenn sie das nicht haben, kann man PCG auch nur gesetzlich belangen, wenn PCG untätig sagen würde: "ja und? Dann gehen die Keys halt nicht. Wayne?"

Daß dies nicht der Fall ist, kannst du im (zitierten) Newstext nachlesen.



> Der Sinn eine "öffentlichen" Beta bei einem MMO so kurz vor dem Release dient garantiert nicht dem Aufspüren von Fehlern, ...


Wikipedia: "_In der Software-Entwicklung ist die Beta-Version eine vorläufige Version, an der Tests (auch Betatest genannt) vorgenommen werden können, bevor sie in den Handel kommt._"
Wenn NC Soft meint, eine Woche Betatest kurz vor Release würden reichen, ist das deren Sache - übrigens: auch das Testen der Server unter größerer Kapazität ist ein Test.


----------



## HanFred (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> => Die Lösung MUSS in der Kommunikation zwischen PCG und NC Soft gefunden werden, nicht beim Endverbraucher.


   das ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Projekt2501-Deviant1 (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Mal als Info.
Ich hab mich einfach mal direkt an NCSoft gewandt und erläutert das der von PCGames bekommene key nicht funktioniert mit der Antwort:

"Hallo ....... ,

in der Zwischenzeit sollten neue gültige Codes von den Händlern via Email verschickt worden sein.
Falls dies nicht geschehen sein sollte, kontaktieren Sie Ihren Händler bitte noch einmal direkt."

Vielleicht hat PCG schon Ersatz bekommen und teilt neue aus.
Wegen einem popeligen Tag an dem man nicht zocken konnte wird man schon nicht sterben.
Es gibt so viele andere Sachen die man noch machen kann.
Außerdem ist es doch egal wer Schuld hat und wer nicht.
Das ändert an dem Problem nichts.
Also erstmal ruhig bleiben und abwarten.
Ich hab mich auch geärgert den riesen Client zu ziehen und dann funzt der Key nicht.
Dafür kann aus meiner Sicht PCGames auch nichts.
Wie gesagt bleibt ruhig und wartet ab.


----------



## davesky (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

meiner meinung nach wurde auf die beschwerden einfach mal viel zu spät eingegangen. meine antwortmail auf die gewinnmail mit dem key habe ich am 03.09.2009 um 18.24 uhr losgeschickt. darin habe ich geschrieben das der key als ungültig angezeigt wird. heute haben wir den 07.09.2009. und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das gestern bei ncsoft keiner erreichbar war. immerhin ist die beta gestartet.


----------



## davesky (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



Projekt2501-Deviant1 schrieb:


> Mal als Info.
> Ich hab mich einfach mal direkt an NCSoft gewandt und erläutert das der von PCGames bekommene key nicht funktioniert mit der Antwort:
> 
> "Hallo ....... ,
> ...



hehe, ich warte doch        na wollen wa mal hoffen das jetzt bald was passiert.


----------



## Frechdachsi (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich hatte auch einen leider ungültigen Key bekommen und warte noch immer auf einen Ersatz. Wie ich jetzt gehört hab sind ja wohl von PCG einige neue Keys schon verschickt worden....wäre nett wenn man dann auch mich nicht vergisst


----------



## WuceBrillis (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



Frechdachsi schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch einen leider ungültigen Key bekommen und warte noch immer auf einen Ersatz. Wie ich jetzt gehört hab sind ja wohl von PCG einige neue Keys schon verschickt worden....wäre nett wenn man dann auch mich nicht vergisst


   wo haste das den gehört?

/e: hab noch nix aba wenigstens geht schon ma voran ^^


----------



## davesky (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

leute.....

die keys sind da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hab grad ne mail bekommen......


----------



## baummonster (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Hier is leider noch nix angekommen. Abwarten und Tee trinken halt...


----------



## Abbadon (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Die werden wohl alle 500 Keys einzeln verschicken.


----------



## maxilink (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

jungs macht mich net schwach, bei mir is noch nichts angekommen O.o .....hoffentlich kommts auch bei mir noch!


----------



## Abbadon (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, mich würd jetzt mal interessieren, wie das Ganze abläuft. Muss ich ne E-Mail der PCGames schreiben, wo ich dann meinen fehlerhaften Key angebe oder schicken die automatisch allen 500 Teilnehmern einen neuen?


----------



## davesky (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

also ich hatte am freitag einfach auf die mail geantwortet. vieleicht hab ich deswegen jetzt schon einen bekommen.

auf jeden fall hat das warten jetzt nen ende und ich hab nen grinsen im gesicht.

juhu, denn er funktioniert !!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxilink (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

bitte pcgames sagt uns was wir machen müssen damit wir (die die einen nicht funktionierenden key erhalten haben) einen ersatz-key erhalten oder ob uns einfach so einer zugeschickt wird.


----------



## Abbadon (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Hab meinen Key!!!   

Ihr müsst einfach auf die E-Mail mit eurem fehlerhaften Key antworten. Gebt dort euren alten Key an und schickt die Mail ab, halbe Stunde später habt ihr einen neuen! Danke PCGames!!!

Man sieht sich ingame Leute!


----------



## Heavyflame (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

Hab auch auf die Email geantwortet und auch einen neuen Key bekommen. Und der geht sogar!! THX PC GAMES!


----------



## WuceBrillis (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



davesky schrieb:


> also ich hatte am freitag einfach auf die mail geantwortet. vieleicht hab ich deswegen jetzt schon einen bekommen.
> 
> auf jeden fall hat das warten jetzt nen ende und ich hab nen grinsen im gesicht.
> 
> juhu, denn er funktioniert !!!!!!!!!


welcher mail haste den geantwortet?

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch,



	Sie dürfen am kommenden Beta-Test zu Aion teilnehmen. Ihr ganz persönlicher Beta-Key lautet:



*xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx*



	Weitere Informationen finden Sie auf der offiziellen Website von Aion.



*PC Games wünscht viel Spaß!"*

sachste an *noreply*@pcgames.de oda wie? 


btw: hab immernoch keine mail/key.


----------



## maxilink (7. September 2009)

*AW:*



WuceBrillis schrieb:


> *PC Games wünscht viel Spaß!"*
> 
> sachste an *noreply*@pcgames.de oda wie?
> 
> ...


wenn du antwortest wird "noreply" zu "support@pcgames.de" ^^


----------



## WuceBrillis (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

hmm bei mir nicht  da muss ich doch glatt noch ne mail rausschicken.


----------



## davesky (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

ja, auf die mail hab ich geantwortet.

und am 05.09. hab ich an alle mail-adressen hier bei denen ich dachte das sie was damit zu tun haben könnten ne mail rausgeschickt. ;-D

Rainer Rosshirt 

bekommen hab ich den key von ihm. 

so, bin wieder daddeln. hoffe konnte weiterhelfen.....


----------



## WuceBrillis (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

also bei mir is immer noch nix passiert... damit gehe ich davon aus das heute auch nix mehr passieren wird... schade um den nächsten tag den man verpasst .


----------



## maxilink (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

jop das selbe bei mir ...hab vor 3 stunden an den support von pcgames geschrieben und bis jetzt kam noch nichts, schade


----------



## davesky (7. September 2009)

*AW:*

hab grad ne mail von ncsoft bekommen.

Hallo D.....

Sie können sich unter der folgenden Webseite einen Beta Key sichern. http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/sichert-euch-euren-open-beta-zugang.html 

Wir möchten Sie ebenfalls gerne noch einmal bitten einen Screenshot der Fehlermeldung zu machen und an uns zu senden. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen

GM Martin
NCsoft Kundenbetreuung


also support von ncsoft ist ja mal echt nen hammer. game ist echt geil. ausgereift, grafik für nen mmo auch erste sahne. von hause aus viele sachen drin die man sich bei anderen bekannten mmo's erst einfügen muss. keine grafikbugs bisher. keinen absturz bisher. nur halt komische leutz im support.

vieleicht sollte man nach solchen dummen mails doch mal pc games ne ganze menge unschuld zusprechen. 

klar. handeln hätten sie auch freitag schon können. wie eben auch die anderen die falsche keys hatten.

aber mal ehrlich. wasn das fürn support von nc????? immer dumme standart-mails? bin ja nicht der einzige der son dreck bekommt. 

wie war das? "wenden sie sich an ihren händler" ?!!!

gibs das game hier schon zu kaufen? vieleicht von lkw gefallen und anne autobahn verkauft?????

ja sry leutz. ich mag einfach nicht wenn ich mit dummen antworten zu tun hab. aus dem alter bin raus.


----------



## WuceBrillis (8. September 2009)

*AW:*

hmm naja wie schon vermutet kam heute nix... schade drum ... morgen ne neue mail, ich bin gespannt.

guts nächtle


----------



## Tominator7 (8. September 2009)

*AW:*

Also langsam wirds ärgerlich. Kommt schon! Ich will doch nur wenigstens mal ein, zwei Tage von der Beta noch miterleben...


----------



## WuceBrillis (8. September 2009)

*AW:*

Tomi    irgendwie freut mich das .. sorry    
Aba jez weiß ich das ich nicht der einige bin der hier vergessen wird ^^


----------



## Tominator7 (8. September 2009)

*AW:*

Freut mich, dass dich das freut. 

Nene, und es gibt sicherlich auch noch genug andere. Zumindest denk ich das. Wenn alle schon Ersatz haben und wir als einzige vergessen wurden, werd ich zu Mr. Hyde.


----------



## WuceBrillis (8. September 2009)

*AW:*

ick hab nen key bekommen


----------



## Tominator7 (8. September 2009)

*AW:*



WuceBrillis schrieb:


> ick hab nen key bekommen


  Wie das?


----------



## maxilink (8. September 2009)

*AW:*

hab au meinen erstaz-key bekommen, dankeschön ....und nochmal für den rest: ihr müst ne mail an den support von pcgames schreiben, dann bekommt ihr en neuen (natürlich den alten key in der email angeben)  support@pcgames.de


----------



## DRHawk25de (11. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab leider kein key aber 10gbyte runtergezogen -- na dolle


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2009)

*AW:*



> Ich hab leider kein key aber 10gbyte runtergezogen -- na dolle


Und du hast die 10 GB runtergeladen, obwohl du keinen Key hast, weil ...?


----------



## TimeSpirit (12. September 2009)

*AW:*

Die sollten auf Ihrer Website mal darauf hinweisen, dass das laden der 9GB sinnlos ist, wenn man keinen Key hat.
Sowas beknacktes hab ich selten gesehen, agressiv "Ladet die Beta runter" werben aber nirgendwo schreiben, dass man nen Key braucht.
Das Game hat sich schon vor Verkaufsstart bei mir disqualifiziert.
Ich bleib bei Eve-Online.com


----------



## JayKayM (14. September 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, Geilomatik.
Hab mir auch die Open Beta gezogen, mich auf NC-Soft registriert (da muss man sogar seine Adresse angeben), hab aber nirgendwo gelesen, das man einen Key benötigt.
Son Mist... 
Naja, die Beta endet ja glaub ich eh in ein paar Stunden, oder war das nur auf den Patch bezogen?


----------

